# Dad gets ambulance ride to son's ball game



## Sandog (Jul 15, 2011)

Not all news is bad. Good human interest story.



> It was during a trip to a radiation appointment by ambulance that Orr met EMT Della Borman and paramedic Dan Carlton.
> 
> "I asked him if there was anything else we could do for him to make him more comfortable," Carlton said.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbs3springfield.com/story/15086195/father-refuses-to-miss-sons-game-due-to-cancer


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 15, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

It's always great to read something like this, it just makes it better since it happened like an hour away 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## foxfire (Jul 15, 2011)

That is so sweet. Bet that made the kid's day.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2011)

Health insurance providers? They billed him for this?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 15, 2011)

So, on this topic....has anyone ever done something like this?  

I have participated in a couple of funerals where we moved the casket in an ambulance, and have brought a friends Grandma home from the hospital.


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Health insurance providers? They billed him for this?



Probably not.

Many of the private companies do this on occasion to keep their PR up because word travels througout local hospital fast that they 'give this person a dying wish' which makes the RN's at said hospital want to call them for any non-contracted transport.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 15, 2011)

exodus said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Many of the private companies do this on occasion to keep their PR up because word travels througout local hospital fast that they 'give this person a dying wish' which makes the RN's at said hospital want to call them for any non-contracted transport.



Wow....

I've been involved in far more PR stuff with public agency 911 than private.

The worst was HEMS though.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw this story on Fox morning News. The company was AMR and it was on their dime.


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 15, 2011)

I used to work for AMR, love the company. We did things like this pretty often, there's a paraplegic man in the area and he has no way around other than via ambulance because of the wheelchair. We took him to the park to see his 3 children play last year, and then home after one of his appointments. Something like this can mean so much to a family.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> So, on this topic....has anyone ever done something like this?
> 
> I have participated in a couple of funerals where we moved the casket in an ambulance, and have brought a friends Grandma home from the hospital.



Not me personally, but I heard of a crew who took a palliative pt who was clearly on his last legs to the beach. Parked the truck there and opened the back doors so he could look at the ocean for a while before going to the ED. Died a short while later. I thought that was a pretty nice touch.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Not me personally, but I heard of a crew who took a palliative pt who was clearly on his last legs to the beach. Parked the truck there and opened the back doors so he could look at the ocean for a while before going to the ED. Died a short while later. I thought that was a pretty nice touch.



Yeah well here in the US some ambulance chaser lawyer would attempt to sue everone involved stating the trip to the beach delayed care and somehow was to blame for the patients demise.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been involved in taking grandma's from ECF to Private residences for Thanksgiving and Christmas.
  Had one lady, wheelchair van run; that commented it was a beautiful day for a drive on way to Doctor appt;  checked with dispatch since it was my last run of day;  and on a 15 minute trip back to the residence  it took me 2 hours,  off the clock:    the doctor heard about it a couple of weeks later and paid for our fuel for it.  He stated that he had never seen her more happy.

  Another WC pt commented on nice day, and I pushed him in WC across the street from ECF to Dr appt.

  Took a 15 y/o quad to a buffet restuarant on way home from hospital procedure:  the staff there brought food out to him.

   Lots of things like that at Private service:

  At 911 we always had an ambulance at the airport when military was coming home from deployments.  Good PR,  a couple of private services where always there too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 18, 2011)

We took a long-distance transfer patient to In'n'Out once on a transfer from Vegas to Thousand Oaks, CA. She'd never been before and was thrilled by it. We had a collection of Beetles and 60's tunes on the Ipod and made it a fun trip.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 20, 2011)

did quite a few drive through's on LD transports;  stopped in a rest area, backed up so that a patient could pee out of the back of the truck.

Truck stops are fun on LD transports too;  especially running emergent when patient starts to crash and we were low on fuel;  or when we needed directions to closest ED, when out of state.


----------

